# Down The Rabbit Hole With Alice



## Channahs (Dec 14, 2014)

*Alice's Blog Day One: *

My name is Alice. I was formerly known as "funny bunny". Yesterday was my gotcha day. 12/13/14. The last consecutive date you'll see in our lifetime. Pretty special huh? I'm kind of a rescue. 

My people that had me before were not atrocious, just a little uninformed. I loved iceberg lettuce and Yoggies! I don't care how bad they say it is! They kind of lost interest in me, and quit letting me run, but they did speak to me through my very nice cage bars and sometimes rub my head. They were just busy people and I was a cute impulse. 

But it turns out that all of this was temporary. I have another mission, and along came a new home and my new life. I must admit, these changes are scary. Everything is good, the cilantro, the toys they are so delightful, the accommodations are spacious, but dear bunjeebus they want to touch me! 

Sloooooooowwwww down! :bunnybutt:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello Alice!!!!! You are going to have a BUNDERFUL life!!!!!! You adopted the right humans!!!!

Welcome to the forums, little one!!!!

Your pals,

Trix and Dumpy


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Dec 14, 2014)

Iceberg lettuce is really bads I hopes you don't get sick from it. Welcome! -Ivy and Winkey


----------



## Channahs (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, Iceberg lettuce is so bad for us bunnys. I must say that I found it delicious though I was starting to get a tummy ache. I think from too many Yoggy treats. Today I learned how delicious cilantro and parsley is. Oh and carrot tops! There is hay everywhere for me! In paper bags, in a hay rack, in cardboard tubes...in this thing called a litty box. I am not so sure about what that is, but I keep finding my poopsys in it and I know that I did not put them in there. I heard the one they call Nonny say something about how she could not wait to treat me to some nana which be more delicious than Yoggies. I've never heard of nor had this thing nana. I found some different tasting pellets in my dish today. I found them delicious. Much better than seeds. 

I let the one that stays in my new house pet me today, but only just a little. He lets me out to explore his burrow. It's the least that I can do.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 14, 2014)

Carrot topses are the bestest!!!!! Trix here- yeah, it looks like you adopted GREAT humans. Hopefully, your human doesn't play the drums like Dumpy does!!!!!


----------



## Channahs (Dec 16, 2014)

Good morning! 

Every day I'm feeling a little more comfortable. Surely you must know that I am not quite there just yet. Yesterday that big ape tried to pick me up! How dare him! He had let me out to run in the big room, but apparently he needed to leave the house and wanted to put me back in my room. Well I was having no part of that. So he picked me up and took me back to my room forcibly. I gave him the what for and scratched him up good! 

Today however I decided to give him another chance. We had good grooms in my room and I even gave him a tiny bit of grooming back. Then we took a selfie. 

View attachment 1418749405131.jpg


----------

